# Replacement Fog Machine hose



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

So I took my fog machines out to test them out and make sure everything was good for this year and 2 of them wasn't working properly. I got one to work (it just had gunk on the front nozzle causing it to not fog properly) 

But my Lite F/X fogger wasn't working still so I took it apart and it has a hole in the main feeder hose from the fluid to the pump.

Where could I get a replacement hose for it cheaper than just buying a new fog machine. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jesus Vasquez (Oct 23, 2013)

not sure if it's the right size but try aquarium air hose. that might work.


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

Take a section of the hose to a Good HardWare store


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

*gasp* You took yours apart!! But it says not to on the machine! lol

Well mine does anyway! It is covered in warnings on the box, in the manual, and on the actual machine!

It is also on the fritz but I'm a little afraid to open it up because of the warnings... 

You should be able to match the hose easily at the hardware store! or an aquarium store!

Good luck!


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

Home Depot and Lowes both carry a good selection of plastic hoses


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

HalloweenieChallenge said:


> *gasp* You took yours apart!! But it says not to on the machine! lol
> 
> Well mine does anyway! It is covered in warnings on the box, in the manual, and on the actual machine!
> 
> ...


Lol yea I got mine second hand and I have had it for so long no warranty is left on it so might as well take it apart and try to salvage it. Most of the time they say do not take this apart for legal reasons or to make you pay them to fix it. If you know what you are doing it's pretty easy to fix most things. All it takes is a screw driver lol. just make sure you haven't turned it on in a while before you start trying to open it up because it gets REALLY hot. Dont want to burn yourself while trying to fix it.


----------

